# online share dealing in asia



## conor t (20 Feb 2004)

does anyone know of a good online dealing account where you can trade in asian shares?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (20 Feb 2004)

Is this topic of any use?


----------



## conor t (24 Feb 2004)

*RE*

thank you, that was very useful


----------

